# Salmon fishing new York



## rg6365

Hi I was wondering if anyone from the north east ,was going salmon fishing ? And where ? ?


----------



## c. j. stone

My son has been working for a guy who's going to L Ontario nearly every weekend lately and killing them. Sorry, don't know details but he shows him pics every Monday. Thinking just east of Niag River in NY.


----------



## KTkiff

They getting them shallow much?


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85

Right now, you can go hit the Niagara or Olcott and catch them from the piers. Glow spoons, rattletraps and fresh skein


----------



## Crg2

Olcott a couple weeks ago


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

From shore?


----------



## Osmerus

Ya most of the rivers that flow into Ontario have piers at the mouth. Lots of guys cast at night and do good. Glow spoons work great. Olcott and Oak Orchard are the two best closet spots besides the Niagra river. Theres a nice state park campground near the Oak Orchard. The Salmon river on the eastern end of lake Ontario is another really good river to fish. If your up for a drive head to Northern Michigan or the North shore of the lakes in Canada. Good amount of fish and the rivers are way more natural. New York streams are not half as scenic or natural as the Mi ones.


----------



## BrianSipe17

I'm going to Pulaski NY to fly fish the Salmon River during Columbus Day week


----------



## mkormos23

With this weather they are getting right now the pier fishing is really going to fire up 
I leave tonight for 8 days can't wait


----------



## wolfenstein

How packed are the piers and river banks? I'd like to make the trip but not into combat fishing. Also how heavy of a rod and line do you need?


----------



## Crg2

twistedcatfish1971 said:


> From shore?


Biggest were from the pier around 9 - midnight


----------



## Crg2

wolfenstein said:


> How packed are the piers and river banks? I'd like to make the trip but not into combat fishing. Also how heavy of a rod and line do you need?


I use 30lb power pro alot of it they will spool u


----------



## mkormos23

Oak orchard piers are not bad at all 
Best time to fish is 11pm- 7 am any way
Fish really staring to move


----------



## KTkiff

I may go up Sunday night to Tuesday to either Olcott or Oak Orchard and fish the Harbor out of my kayak. It looks like it's calling for a pretty good NE wind. Any idea which one I should hit in those conditions? Do you think I missed the hot pier bite?


----------



## Osmerus

No the pier bite is still on. Oak Orchard has a breakwall that runs parellel to the shore outside of the east west side breakwall along the river mouth. If its rough thats where i would go. Have not looked at the forecast but it takes more wind to get ontario rough compared to erie and once the winds stop the lake flattens out way faster. Its a totally dif. creature than Erie..


----------



## A-5

Spent 9 days in Pulaski. Great run this year


----------



## A-5

We too a newbie lol


----------



## A-5

If you like here's another goofy video


----------



## NewbreedFishing

Kool trip...looks like you guys made your rounds on the river and got you some mudsharks.
Fun Times for sure!


----------



## A-5

Actually a fishing one.


----------



## A-5

More pics from NY first week of November


----------



## Decoy hound

Awesome fish!!!


----------

